# Metal corner beads



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Just wondering how if/or any of you guys finish metal beads with pro form. I will usually use all purpose on first coat then two last coats with lite blue....... But I read on pro form website (I think) that lite blue can finish metal beads in two coats.. I thought about tryin it but wasn't sure? I nail all my beads on? In my area we have proform and usg (All purpose, lightweight, topping).... How would you go about your metal beads???


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Try trim tex and you will never touch metal corner bead again


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I second what Drywallguy158 said. Get onto Trim-Tex mudset beads and you will quickly realize how much time and mud you have been wasting.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Mud set beads are slow to install compared to Beadex paper beads. Try doing a house with 20 outside 3 ways to mitre. 

The trim tex install nice and clean, but they're a different animal to cut to fit. Can't overlap and they take as much fill as metal.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I may try trim tex in the next couple weeks. But can anyone give me there recommendation on this thread?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah I'm interested 99% people here use metal xternal beads 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Consider "internal bead" ...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

lrees said:


> I may try trim tex in the next couple weeks. But can anyone give me there recommendation on this thread?


Years ago we used to air staple our beads on with a 1 3/8" narrow crown staple. Then coat them twice with Proform Lite. Keep your mud stiff on fill coat, and it should work out on most the beads. There's always going to be one, or two that need a little more help, just keep an eye out for them. We use paperfaced metal bead these days with fewer problems.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Consider "internal bead" ...


Those are sharp. Sure makes a guy think.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yeah I'm interested 99% people here use metal xternal beads
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Check out this thread. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/unleash-beast-cb-3009/
Contact Jswain he should be able to sort you out :thumbsup:.


----------

